# duck eggs



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

so I have 4 ducks and they started laying eggs. I have 2 girls and 2 boys.
they both layed one nest of eggs like 4 or 5 weeks ago. but around a week and a half ago they both started laying new ones. 
around half a week ago one had 6 and one had 8 now one has 8 and one has 10. 
what does that mean? I under stand a few days difference but a week and a half?
I know its about 28-32 days after the let ones layed but that's about a week and a half difference between the first eggs and the ones recently layed.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

What kind of ducks are they? Our Muscovy is laying her 3rd nest of the year right now. She hasn't started sitting on them yet, usually she has between 16-20 eggs in her nest before she sits. I'm not too experienced with ducks so I don't have a good answer to give you. But at least I bumped the thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

I'm not quite sure that I understand the question? Ducks lay, but they will lay and not sit on the eggs. They will also be hit or miss when they first start laying and after they come off a laying break (ie my ducks are just now starting to lay again after their feather molt, I have 2 gals that are laying pretty good, but not every day yet and the rest are being very picky choosy yet.), but also weather, water, feed, etc also affects how they will lay. I am not sure on a duck, but if a chicken doesn't get water for 12 - 24 hrs, that can affect it's laying abilities for up to a month, while it rehydrates.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Ducks are SO finicky about how, where, and why they lay. It's getting late in the season now, many ducks are finishing up laying for the year. My girls are extremely unpredictable right now. The weather's screwing them up, some days deadly hot, others super cold (35-40). Ridiculous right now.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Were they broody? Did you see them sitting on the eggs?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Were they broody? Did you see them sitting on the eggs?


what does brood mean? and yes they sit on them sometimes but not all the time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Broody means that they will almost constantly sit on the eggs until they are hatched. 

If your girls are only sitting on them occasionally, then there will not be any ducklings.


----------

